# Help, is this rat pregnant?



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

So today I went out to adopt a boy rat from someone on craigslist who was getting rid of their rats in favor of their new pets. So I got to the house and picked up the boy and they offered to give me another one for free so I said ok and I drove home with a big blue boy and young mock hairless boy, or so I thought... I got home and put them in the tub that was to be their quarentine cage, I picked up the hairless boy and said "uh oh, no boy parts and 'he's' got nipples :-\" Now boy rats don't have nipples correct? Since I just brought them home I don't want to handle her *sigh* much. They were in the same cage along witha few other rats probably male and female, the boy I brought home is 8 months old I'm not real sure how old the girl is but she's pretty small. I took a few pictures and hope that they are good enough otherwise I'll try to get some better ones tonight. They are seperated we luckly had something to put her in so they could be seperated. On to the pictures:


----------



## Paterson.S (Oct 1, 2009)

She looks prego, but watch out for megacolon.


----------



## RiverSidePrideRattery (Jan 17, 2009)

Yeah she looks pregnant, i got a hairless that looked the same, but i also have one that just loves food and looks like that. Hairless always look smaller than rats with fur aswell.


----------



## Gabrielle B (Jan 16, 2009)

She may not be pregnant, I recently got a pair of girls from a local feeder breeder and one of them appeared heavily pregnant after a few days.....turned out she had just gorged herself on all the yummy food I was giving her because I coudnt feel any lumps or firmness on her stomach. Can you feel any lumps in her belly when you massage it?


(btw glass tanks are not really the best thing to keep rats in because of their poor ventilation  whilst she is in quaratine/birthing, I would suggest a converted tub with top and side ventilation  )


----------



## Amelydia (Sep 2, 2009)

Thanks guys, ya I know tanks aren't really great for them but I wasn't really prepared for her, to be well a her. She was actually going to be going into a converted plastic bin, but what shes in right now was all I had on hand, I'll be fixing her up in something better once I get a new bin. I'm trying to keep track of her weight, anyone know how much weight a preggy rat gains each day?


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know the exact number, and it does vary. Just weigh her an record it. It will go up at an alarming rate. Eventually you will be able to see squirming, too.

She does, unfortunatly, look preg.


----------

